# Leg of Venison



## gav iscon (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone smoked a leg of venison before? I've been offered 2 to smoke, one for me and one for the lad that shot them.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 25, 2015)

Nearest I've done was a full leg of lamb which would have been better if I'd took the IT a bit higher instead of lifting it at 190°, although it was tasty but chewey. Do you know if the legs have been hung at all ?


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure but I'll find out. :)


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 26, 2015)

Het Gavvy,

Yep I have done some Venison

Remember there's is no fat on them so I would inject a marinade, sear it off and cook at 250f until you reach the IT you want. You could also consider wrapping in Streaky bacon like a Fatty. I did a haunch one Christmas, wrapped in bacon and also wrapped it in foil, it was very tender. I would foil wrap after about 1.5 hours if its going on the smoker just to save any juice.

Hope that helps


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Kiska, sounds like a plan.


----------

